

Show HN: A comprehensive (and growing) list of Retina Mac Apps - wells-riley
http://retinamacapps.com

======
mdenny
It's simple but impressive to see full Retinafied images in the browser. Now
if we could just help everyone else on the web along...

------
alexkiwi
Thanks Wells, there goes my $100 app store credit...

